# Awesome Dad moment for me!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Kids wanted to ride bikes and play so I went out to watch, and I grabbed my frogging rod and a happymeal bucket I saved to practice flipping and pitching. 

My oldest (9 yo) never wanted anything to do with fishing for the longest time; then did. But he was around 7 and was able to communicate well enough that when he decided a spincaster wasn't for him; I gave him a light action rod with a spinning reel and he was good to go. (He still won't go with me enough for my liking but I don't want to push him into it either.)

Anyway, I'm trying to keep an eye on the youngest two and still practice when my oldest boy walks out of the garage with my ultralight creek rod (with spincaster) and asked me to show him how to do what I was doing.

I tied on a 1/4 frog in the same color I was using and showed him in slow motion what I was doing with my rod. (I had never realized it before but a baitcaster and spincaster are exactly the same to pitch with if you act like the button is the spool!)

We walked out into the yard and he started trying to pitch into the little bucket. He was having trouble and getting discouraged. So I made it a game by betting him I could put my frog in the bucket 2 times for every 1 time he could hit the bucket. It was on.

I beat him at first till he realized I couldn't hit that little bucket at will. He started talking 9yo trash to me and his 3 other brothers took his side making it a family fight! I was pitching probably 15' to 20' and trying to sink that frog, give him pointers, and return the trash talk at the same time.

He tired of it after about 20min and we stopped. We were walking into the house when he said, "Dad, I think you need to get a boat for fishing....." I told him to have that conversation with his mother ASAP! Then he finished his thought. "....cause chics dig boats and someone's gonna have to drive me and the boys around for a couple years!" 

That was freaking awesome!

Mr. A


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a boat now, great story.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I also noticed how spincasters are like baitcasters. I found this out very embarrassingly. Was doing a casting demo for a show and we split up into groups. I was the most experience fisherman in my group so they gave me the spincaster to cast. The goal was a short easy cast but by this point my wrist had already been well condition to cast a baitcaster. Seriously, this line was in the air for a good while before landing. I was accused of showing off but I swear I had no idea it was going to be that easy to cast. Beyond that with a baitcaster we can always control over casting with a thumb. 

This event was about teaching kids how to fish. Something I wish to do more of and praise all who do. I love hearing stories like this so thank you for posting it. I too refuse to push children into it and I know they get bored fast. Seeing their eyes light up at their first catch is the greatest. A mix of success from the catch with fear about what to do with that bluegill that is now flipping around on my pole.


----------

